# Lucky & Cookies babies update



## lperry82

*Video of them* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCftR9ynObk


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

omg omg! I am in love!! 
They are all following eachother!


----------



## lperry82

They are so gorgeous and so fluffy


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Which babies follow eachother around?.. when they aren't following mommy and daddy. lol


----------



## Hadley

That can't be the little babies they are so big  are they not homeable yet hehe


----------



## steven.c

they are so sweet! i really cant wait to get mine & watch them grow up into little beauties


----------



## lperry82

The grey with the lutino is always following because he likes his cuddles 

Here is another pic with them eyes please can i have some cuddles, he makes the cutest little sounds too











They have grown so quick lol im afraid they are stuck with me for a couple of weeks hadley


----------



## Hadley

hehe awww i love the looks the little one gives the camera, like he's saying 'yes i am very bootiful aren't i :lol:


----------



## lperry82

He does that face nearly all the time but i will miss them when they go


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Videos, please!


----------



## Hadley

lperry82 said:


> He does that face nearly all the time but i will miss them when they go


awww does everyone have a home lined up? it would be nice if people could update you with pics like being on here


----------



## xoxsarahxox

awww I know Ive probably said this like a million times but they are SO adorable


----------



## lperry82

Baby 1 and 2 have homes, oldest and the pearl, pearl is staying here with me which im thinking of naming her apricot but im not sure


----------



## Conurekidd

Aww. This makes me even more excited for snow and caspers eggs to hatch. 

Your babies look so adorable


----------



## Hadley

lperry82 said:


> Baby 1 and 2 have homes, oldest and the pearl, pearl is staying here with me which im thinking of naming her apricot but im not sure


I love that name is the pearl the pale grey one in the last picture?


----------



## lperry82

Here is a video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCftR9ynObk

she is the one who is sleeping in the top left corner


----------



## Hadley

She is very pretty  you can tell i don't know anything about genetics :lol: can you tell the girls form boys already?


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Lindsey-

Again, so cute.

She's just tryin to sleep and everyone is moving around! 

I remember your other video with the veggies. I can't get Lulu to touch a carrot with 10foot pole... it's not green! I guess I need to be more firm and not remove the veggies if she doesn't eat em. I am boss. lol.


----------



## lperry82

She had enough and come over to me  she is asleep on my chest as i type this


----------



## socalcrochet

Soooooo cute!!!


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

I hope she is enjoying her nap!


----------



## lperry82

Only time she moved is when she told me off for petting her as she wants to sleep  she takes after cookie lol


----------



## Hadley

lperry82 said:


>


This is the cutest, i showed my mum too and she thinks this is the cutest picture she's ever seen:lol:


----------



## lperry82

Yea i love that pic too


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

I love how baby tiel beaks look so clean and fresh.


----------



## Hadley

lperry82 said:


> Yea i love that pic too


I want to birdnap them that little one is such a little poser:lol:


----------



## lperry82

she saying im soo cute lol


----------



## Hadley

lol she knows she is :lol:


----------



## This'll Do

lperry82 said:


> pearl is staying here with me which im thinking of naming her apricot but im not sure


Did I read this right?!? You're keeping her? Awesome! 

They are such beautiful chicks, and growing so fast. When I found this forum, the thread on your breeding pair was one of the first ones I read and I have greatly enjoyed following the progress from eggs to charming little bird-people. The videos have been delightful. More more more! 

Lucky and Cookie are doing a wonderful job.


----------



## lperry82

Yea she has stolen my bf heart... she is cute and has attitude takes after her daddy cookie

uploading video of her now


----------



## Belinda

You'll have to add her to your sig then!


----------



## lperry82

I think i will wait till she is fully feathered, i asked DallyTsuka to make me one but then i said wait till they are fully feathered since they are growing so fast lol


----------



## crinklepot

Oh my goodness, they are all soooo gorgeous!!!!!  Think I'm in love lol


----------



## lperry82

I totally know what you mean


----------



## nkeith2

they are all so beautiful  Is the one a lutino pearl??? You are so lucky if so since I have been looking all over for a beautiful female lutino pearl <3


----------



## Debbie05

well you have some beautiful babies. I love the colors. So cute.


----------



## lperry82

nkeith2 yea she is


----------



## lperry82




----------



## Lulu The Tiel

First of all, 

I love looking at pics at this stage. Like, I love their little stumpy short lil' tail feathers, and the short little spikes! The lil' tail feathers are so short, i'd love to see them waddling around hehe

Baby birdie looks like a lil' mini Beano back there, right? Or at least to me.. 

These are great shots! So stinkin' cute!


----------



## lperry82

nah thats dumpling lol beano was on cage i tried to get him down but he fly to the window held on to my nets and screamed, my neighbor said to my bf while he was coming back that im chucking my birds lol He had a fright since he was just outside window and he herd a bang on the window then beano lol 

Beano can fly yeh 


Can you believe apricot is about the same size as buttercup :blink: and she more chubby then her


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

I thought it looked like someone! It was actually dumpling!  I think he was just trying to get in the shot 

I wouldn't be surprised. 

Does Apricot like to eat lots and lots?


----------



## lperry82

Dumpling was on the table but she jumped near the fish tank and got scared of the fish ha ha silly girl

apricot loves corn and she been eating seed she tried water today and had quite a bit bless her


----------



## Hadley

*pops tiny birds into her pocket* :lol: so cute


----------



## lperry82

Ha ha they are


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

She was thirsty after eating starchy corn.


----------



## mpayjr

Iperry, those are beautiful babies you have there! I'm kind of jealous! hahaha.


----------



## Hadley

How old would my little one be today?


----------



## lperry82

She is 23 days old hatched on the 20th june 

Somebody thinks he is a big boy


----------



## Hadley

awww wow those are the older babies? they are mini tiels now :lol:


----------



## lperry82

He will give me a heart attack as iv got to watch his every move, he got the habit of jumping off the table, flap his wings and make these noises which i think he has hurt himself lol 

he copys from them


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Little crests! 

Love it!


----------



## xoxsarahxox

awww  so cute!


----------



## Hadley

ha ha he is going to be a handful :lol:


----------



## lperry82

yea he will be lol


----------



## lperry82

Well i come back from work to find out that baby 1-4 in the cage with mom and dad lol
baby 5 had the nest box all to herself bless, think she chucked them out ha ha

Not happy since them 2 have mated again and i dont know what to do


----------



## Lulu The Tiel

Cookie and Lucky again??


----------



## lperry82

I really hope she dont have anymore because it drained everything from her and im just starting to get her back to her normal color again


----------



## 4birdsNC

Hope and pray lindsey... She should be alright... just give her extra love... When is taco going to have some babies?


----------



## lperry82

I was hoping when they finished the nest box hopefully soon , i have another one but the one they are using is alot better


----------



## Hadley

I hope she doesn't lay another clutch for you 

My poor baby was left all on her own, meanies :lol:


----------



## lperry82

lol i think she might of chucked them out ha ha big box to herself lol


----------



## Hadley

lol oh dear a bossy little madame :lol:


----------



## lperry82

ha ha miss bossy boots lol


----------



## Hadley

ha ha how old is the oldest baby now compared to the little one?


----------



## lperry82

14th july babies are

Baby 1 is 31 days
Baby 2 is 30 days
Baby 3 is 28 days
Baby 4 is 26 days
Baby 5 is 24 days

Any thoughts on a name for her


----------



## Hadley

wow everyones so old already  not yet, it's so hard lol


----------



## lperry82

I know they grow so quick


----------



## vaneupr

Aw there are so cute!


----------



## lperry82

Thank you


----------

